# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  اقوال تستحق التأمل

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اقوال تستحق التامل 





يقول شكسبير 

المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 
إن المصائب كثيرا ما تكون رحمة في لباس عذاب 
ستة أشياء إذا ذكرتها هانت عليك مصيبتك 
: 
أن تذكر أن كل شيء بقضاء وقدر ,وأن الجزع لا يرد القضاء وأن ما أنت فيه أخف مما هو أكبر منه, وأن ما بقي لك أكثر مما أخذ منك , وأن لكل قدر حكمة لو علمتها لرأيت المصيبة هي عين النعمة , وأن كل مصيبة للمؤمن لا تخلو من ثواب ومغفرة أو تمحيص أو رفعة شأن أو دفع بلاء وما عند الله خير وأبقى 







احباط المصادفات  

قال معن بن أوس المزني 
فيا عجبا لمن ربيت طفلا ألقمه بأطراف البنـــــان 
أعلمه الرماية كل يــوم فلما اشتد ساعـده رماني 
وكم علمته نظم القوافي فلما قال قافية هجانـي 





نصف الكأس  

يقول المثل الفرنسي 
إذا ركلك الناس من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 


يقول حكيم فارسي 
ما شكوت الزمان ولا برمت بحكم السماء , إلا عندما حفيت قدماي , ولم أستطع شراء حذاء فدخلت مسجد الكوفة , وأن ضيق الصدر , فوجدت رجلا بلا رجلين , فحمدت الله وشكرت نعمته علي. 
*ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة إذا كنت حذائك ضيقاً.. 








فلسفة المال  

لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحتفظ في يديه بأكثر من كرتين من ثلاث ;الصحة والمال وراحة البال 


يقول هلبرت: الغني من زاد دخله على نفقته, والفقير من زادت نفقته على دخله 


يقول المثل الإنجليزي: النقود صنعت مستديرة لكي تسير 


إن الكريم الذي لا مـــال في يده مثل الشجاع الذي في كفه شلل 





مراعاة النفوس  

النفوس بيوت أصحابها 
فإذا طرقتموها فاطرقوها برفق.. 


يقول شكسبير: شق طريقك بإبتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 


ستتعلم الكثير من دروس الحياة إذا لاحظت أن رجال الإطفاء لا يكافحون النار بالنار 






مفهومات مصححة  

ليست الشجاعة في عدم الشعور بالخوف, ولكنها في التغلب على هذا الشعور 






النفوس العظيمة 

يقول باسكال: عظمة النفس الإنسانية في قدرتها على الإعتدال
لا في قدرتها على التجاوز






يقول المثل: تاج القيصر لا يمكن أن يحميه من الصداع 



يقول طاغور: ندنو من العظمة بقدر ما ندنو من التواضع

يقول الشافعي رحمة الله: ما جادلت أحدا , إلا تمنيت أن يظهر الله الحق على لسانه دوني 
من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنة صغير , ولكن العظيم من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء


مقاييس حادة 

يقول عبد الكريم بكار: رؤية نصف الحقيقة ,شر من الجهل بها 

مشكلات الطائر لا يفهمها إلا طائر مثله 


الهدف 

أصعب الصعاب اتخاذ القرار 
إذا لم تعلم إلى أين تذهب فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض 


يصبح الجيد غير جيد, إذا كان الأجود هو المتوقع إجابات مسكتة 



قيل لإعرابي: أتحسن أن تدعو ربك ؟ فقال : نعم , قيل: فادع , فقال: اللهم إنك أعطيتنا الإسلام من غير أن نسألك , فلا تحرمنا الجنة ونحن نسألك 


قال الحجاج لرجل من الخوارج يوماً: والله إني لأبغضك , فقال الخارجي : أدخل الله الجنة أكثرنا بغضاً لصاحبه 



الخاتمة 


فليتك تحلو والحياة مريــــرة *** وليتك ترضى والأيام غضــاب 
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر *** وبيني وبين العـــالمين خراب 
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هيـن *** وكل الذي فوق التراب تــراب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اقوال تستحق التامل 





يقول شكسبير 

المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 
إن المصائب كثيرا ما تكون رحمة في لباس عذاب 
ستة أشياء إذا ذكرتها هانت عليك مصيبتك 
: 
أن تذكر أن كل شيء بقضاء وقدر ,وأن الجزع لا يرد القضاء وأن ما أنت فيه أخف مما هو أكبر منه, وأن ما بقي لك أكثر مما أخذ منك , وأن لكل قدر حكمة لو علمتها لرأيت المصيبة هي عين النعمة , وأن كل مصيبة للمؤمن لا تخلو من ثواب ومغفرة أو تمحيص أو رفعة شأن أو دفع بلاء وما عند الله خير وأبقى 





يا عظمة الكلام ده كله بتاع شكسبير 
اذا ده كلامه فشكسبير ده موحد اكثر من المسلمين 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا عظمة الكلام ده كله بتاع شكسبير 
اذا ده كلامه فشكسبير ده موحد اكثر من المسلمين 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
باقي الكلام مكمل ليهو بس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام ياعظمة على الروائع
سمعت اليوم جملة اعجبتني كثيرا تقول
(( انني اغار من كلماتي لان اعجابك بها اكثر من اعجابك بي )))
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لن استطيع ان اقول اكثر من ان الروائع لا توجد الا فى هذه الوحه 


 اتكلم بالعربى لو سمحت اسع ناس مجد الدين قالينك كتبت روشته طبيب
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*بوركت يا عظمه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*




يقول حكيم فارسي 
ما  شكوت الزمان ولا برمت بحكم السماء , إلا عندما حفيت قدماي , ولم أستطع  شراء حذاء فدخلت مسجد الكوفة , وأن ضيق الصدر , فوجدت رجلا بلا رجلين ,  فحمدت الله وشكرت نعمته علي. 
*ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة إذا كنت حذائك ضيقاً..




الحمد لله علي والشكر لله 
قال مُرهف:
ان تشرق الشمس فلا يعني ذلك ذهاب الظلام
فكم من قوم يعيشون في ظلمة والشمس في كبد السماء
...


*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا عظمة الكلام ده كله بتاع شكسبير 
اذا ده كلامه فشكسبير ده موحد اكثر من المسلمين 



تسلم ياريس ... وذكرتنى العالم المشى اوربا وقال وجدت الاسلام ولم اجد المسلمين 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياسلام ياعظمة على الروائع
سمعت اليوم جملة اعجبتني كثيرا تقول
(( انني اغار من كلماتي لان اعجابك بها اكثر من اعجابك بي )))



مشكور اخى الحبيب على حلو الطله 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

لن استطيع ان اقول اكثر من ان الروائع لا توجد الا فى هذه الوحه 


اتكلم بالعربى لو سمحت اسع ناس مجد الدين قالينك كتبت روشته طبيب



محجوب الليل ياروعة مشتاقين ليك وللاخ مجد الدين 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

بوركت يا عظمه



اطلالتك هى البركة بعينها اخى الغالى 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الحمد لله علي والشكر لله 

قال مُرهف:
ان تشرق الشمس فلا يعني ذلك ذهاب الظلام
فكم من قوم يعيشون في ظلمة والشمس في كبد السماء
...







مرورك اشراق للشمس فى كبد البوست
*

----------


## kramahmad

*قال احدهم :ان العقل كل المعده ليس المهم ما تأكله ولكن المهم ماتهضمه
                        	*

----------

